# .sit and Mac OSX



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Did a quick search, is there really no way to unpack a .sit without stuffit?


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I wish there was, didn't find a thing.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well i'll try and avoid .sit's like the plague....

stupid nine inch nails garageband mix....


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> Well i'll try and avoid .sit's like the plague....


What's wrong with .sit files? I've never had any issues.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

WHY? Just download the free stuffit software. You do realize stuffit is one of the more common compression/archive formats.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

i rarely ever see .sit (talking from PC experience)... 90% of the time i see .zip and 10% i see .rar or a winace/winrar variation.

Call me old fashioned.. but i prefer to be as tidy as possible, and i certainly dislike using compression methods not used by the general public. As far as i've seen it, .sit is not used often enough. Like I said i'll avoid it and or using files of that type just because i have never seen it before.

Also the fact that OSX nor even Windows come with a built in decompressor for that file type sends a redflag warning in my mind.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

VNJ85 said:


> i rarely ever see .sit (talking from PC experience)... 90% of the time i see .zip and 10% i see .rar or a winace/winrar variation.
> 
> Call me old fashioned.. but i prefer to be as tidy as possible, and i certainly dislike using compression methods not used by the general public. As far as i've seen it, .sit is not used often enough. Like I said i'll avoid it and or using files of that type just because i have never seen it before.
> 
> Also the fact that OSX nor even Windows come with a built in decompressor for that file type sends a redflag warning in my mind.



Are you seriously posting a complaint about .sit files on a Mac users group? Or is this an April's Fool joke? 

If not then you're the fool.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

VNJ85, you're missing a little history. Stuffit was *THE* compression utility on the Mac until OS X came out. The free stuffit software basically came bundled on any Mac until about 2 years ago. Most downloads on the Mac came in .SIT format. Once MacOS X started using .ZIP, .TAR (and whatever other unix compression), and .DMG, .SIT became less popular, but is still one of the most used. Most, if not all, Mac users have stuffit installed.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I only ever us Stuffit. Very rarely do I use a .rar program


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

.sit files used to be great, it separated us from them. But for real life. I just use .zip files, because it just needs a right click to make one. Using Stuffit is a PITA, open the app, wait for it stuff, and if you need to make a bunch of them, you have to wait for it to time out if you don't have it registered, or keep it open.

Zip is the way to go, built into the browser, and everybody can open it. It's great when you have to deal with 2 bit publications that doesn't know that Mac's are industry standards.

vince


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok I get the issue with .sit, keep us Mac users seperated from them PC users. Great I love it, i'd adopt .sit for that type of reasoning. However I think some people are saying that it's slowely going out-of-date... I dislike staying with out-of-date technology.

As well zip don't cost anything... I prefer not using shareware... stuffit is?


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

VNJ85 said:


> Ok I get the issue with .sit, keep us Mac users seperated from them PC users. Great I love it, i'd adopt .sit for that type of reasoning. However I think some people are saying that it's slowely going out-of-date... I dislike staying with out-of-date technology.
> 
> As well zip don't cost anything... I prefer not using shareware... stuffit is?


FREE for decompress Use it and enjoy


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

VNJ85 said:


> i rarely ever see .sit (talking from PC experience)... 90% of the time i see .zip and 10% i see .rar or a winace/winrar variation.


Ummmm... what can I say? Welcome to Mac country!

You need to read "Who Moved my Cheese?"


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I take it VNJ85 has never used Macs before system 10?
I dont get the issue.
Stuffit is included for free in the sustem, to decompress files
and you can get stuffit for PCs for free at least to decompress files


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

yes never used anything other than system 10, and i cant seem to find stuffit on it. i assume the decompressor is external download.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

When I'm unstuffing things with stuffit, there's like 75% chance that the folder where the files go won't contain anything. I have to do it like 5-6 times to get it working.
Stuffit sucks bad. It's one of the only application that makes me feel I'm on Windows.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

DBerG said:


> When I'm unstuffing things with stuffit, there's like 75% chance that the folder where the files go won't contain anything. I have to do it like 5-6 times to get it working.
> Stuffit sucks bad. It's one of the only application that makes me feel I'm on Windows.



I can't believe you have problems with such an easy to use app. Perhaps if you learn how to actually use Stuffit you'll stop complaining about it. 

What other apps do you have problems with?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

DBerG said:


> When I'm unstuffing things with stuffit, there's like 75% chance that the folder where the files go won't contain anything. I have to do it like 5-6 times to get it working.
> Stuffit sucks bad. It's one of the only application that makes me feel I'm on Windows.


As far as I know, the unstuffed files always go into the same folder where the stuffed file is, and for me unstuffing usually happens automatically when you download a file. Couldn't be simpler - I never give it a second thought anymore because it's so automated.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

There is a documented problem with Stuffit under OS X (perhaps only 10.3 and higher?) in which after decompression, the file to which the files were expanded appears empty, when in fact it is not. Oddly, creating an empty folder within that folder would make all the files appear. Very strange.

Stuffit also does not come preinstalled on Macs anymore. You need to go to Aladdin's website and download the free Stuffit Expander.

M


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> There is a documented problem with Stuffit under OS X (perhaps only 10.3 and higher?)


Can you point me to that document? I've never had a problem or heard of one. Perhaps it's someone using an older version with a newer OS?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Bosco said:


> Can you point me to that document? I've never had a problem or heard of one. Perhaps it's someone using an older version with a newer OS?


When I used an older version of Stuffit with Tiger, it just wouldn't work.....nothing happened as far as I could tell no matter how often I tried.
Once I downloaded the latest version, everything has been fine.


----------



## rei (May 6, 2005)

stuffit the program is crap, despite whatever merits the format may have.
only program to cause exception faults on my mac.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

Since StuffIt is no longer included, I'd rather not be bothered downloading 10 megs of crap to get the free Expander. I am on dial-up.

Besides, zip, gzip, tar and dmg are a part of Tiger. Why not use what comes with the OS?

I loved StuffIt years ago - that was all there was. But that is history. Move on to what is new.


I have tried 7zX - it makes even smaller archives than zip, but then people need to download that. At least it is small - not to mention free.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mazirion said:


> Besides, zip, gzip, tar and dmg are a part of Tiger. Why not use what comes with the OS?
> 
> I loved StuffIt years ago - that was all there was. But that is history. Move on to what is new.


Because stuffit opens almost any type of compressed archive you can think of ( http://www.stuffit.com/compression/fileformats.html ), it is available on the PC, and I haven't had a problem with it yet. As the boyscouts say, it's best to be prepared.

But I think we've discussed this subject to death already. If he doesn't want to use stuffit that's fine, alot of downloads are available in multiple formats.


----------

